# 15 boxes 16 gauge shot shells FS in Hocking county SOLD



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

ALL SOLD. THANKS. I have a variety of 16 gauge shot shells for sale. All are 2 3/4 inch and in 25 round boxes. 15 boxes in all. All are considered hunting ammo. Variety of 1 1/8 and 1 1/4 ounce loads. Some boxes are little rough but these are not collectible ammo, they are hunting ammo

2 boxes number 2 shot both 1 1/4 ounce 1 is Winchester and 1 is Federal

3 boxes Remington magnum 4 shot all three are 1 1/4 ounce loads

3 boxes number 5 shot. Two are Winchester upland specials and one is Fiochi nickel plated Golden pheasant these are all 1 1/8 ounce loads

5 boxes are number 6 shot. Four are Winchester and one is Remington Mohawk. These all are 1 1/8 ounce loads

last 2 boxes are Winchester super X in 7 1/2 shot. These are 1 1/8 ounce loads

THESE ARE ALL FACTORY LOADS. They have been stored in climate controlled safe. Price is $225 for the lot firm. You have to take the all. $15 per box is a good deal in todays market and these are not target loads, they are hunting loads. Pick up in Hocking county area

thanks

Kelly


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

Back to top


----------



## kleffler (Sep 14, 2014)

Back up


----------

